# Asian piano music



## Kayla (Oct 21, 2011)

Is the piano misic reminding you of something? I like this piece every much! Enjoy it !

"Flowing City"


----------



## Adie (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the post. You might like to try this CD, Journey, it contains the Chinese folk tunes, Autumn Moon Over a Calm Lake, Shepherd (Buffalo) Boy With His Flute and Liuyang River, enjoy!


----------

